# Rib Rub



## slidetuba (Mar 26, 2015)

What do you all use?  I usually use Old Bay..


----------



## sota d (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought Jeffs recipes and use his rub on just about everything.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 26, 2015)

Off the shelf I use Mad Hunky General Purpose for almost everything and Mad Hunky Hot Whang for chicken.  SOmetimes I do a blend of both, it depends on how much heat I want.  When I make my own I use a modified version of Jeff's Recipe to suit our tastes at our house.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 26, 2015)

x3 on Jeff's rubs. Very good, basic, and cheaper than any store bought rub. Plus, it pays for this wonderful site we all love.


----------



## cecil (Mar 27, 2015)

I like Earl Campbells Rib Rub.


----------



## dale1969 (Apr 2, 2015)

I just bought Jeff's rub can't wait to use it on a game for easter


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

dale1969 said:


> I just bought Jeff's rub can't wait to use it on a game for easter


You will love it. I would recommend you use turbinado sugar in place of brown sugar. It won't clump up when you store it. Sugar in the raw.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine never lasts long enough to clump up though. I use it on lots of stuff.


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You will love it. I would recommend you use turbinado sugar in place of brown sugar. It won't clump up when you store it. Sugar in the raw.


I 've never heard of turbinado, is it available in grocery stores?


----------



## dale1969 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah I thought that myself. Im gonna make a small batch first hope its good as everybody says it is


----------



## bassman (Apr 2, 2015)

Sota D said:


> I 've never heard of turbinado, is it available in grocery stores?


Just look for Sugar In The Raw.  That's turbinado.


----------



## joe black (Apr 2, 2015)

Turbinado is naturally a darker sugar, but I wouldn't use all turb and omit brown sugar altogether.  The molasses in the brown sugar add a different flavor.  Replacing the white sugar with turb will help avoid any burning of your rub, sauce or glaze, especially at higher temps.  I have just about replaced all of the white sugar in my recipes with a combination of turb and brown sugar.

Hope this helps.  Just do a little experimenting.  It's always fun eating the failures.   Joe


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks timberjet, Bassman and Joe. I will definitely check this out. I love the flavor of brown sugar, but it is very clumpy. That's why we're here-I learn something new almost every day. And I'm thrilled when I can pass on some learned knowledge to someone just starting out. That is the essence of the greatness of this forum! Proud, and still humbled to be here, David.


----------



## okie52 (Apr 3, 2015)

I use a modified version of jeffs rub.  It's a good base to start from.  

I also prefer a reduced amount of brown sugar in my rubs as I'm not a big fan of molasses so I increase the amount of white sugar to compensate for it.

On most of my beef rubs it will be heavily influenced by salt and pepper...particularly on a brisket. On pork I generally lighten up on the salt and go for a sweeter rub.


----------



## dale1969 (Apr 3, 2015)

like I said earlier I just bought Jeff's rub last night but haven't had a chance to mix any up to taste I like more of a savory flavor than I do sweetness I might have to modify the sugar and salt I've tried to make my own rubs and just can't do it they don't turn out very wellI have found a real good rub on this site I think it's badassbbqteam that makes it and i think really really good but I just bought Jeff's rub to help the site I get a lot of information off of here so I thought I'd just do my part


----------

